# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Chế đồ hút bụi cho máy CNC điêu khắc gỗ

## vuthanh

hình sưu tầm trên Internet

----------

Đinh Chí Thành, biết tuốt, CNC abc, culitruong, Cuongcoco, Gamo, hojcvex, kametoco, kimtan, Nam CNC, trongngabt

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Thèm con máy hút bụi mà chưa mua dc., chế cũng khó phết.

----------


## ahdvip

Bữa vừa em rồi có làm 1 cái mini xài cho tiện.

----------

anhcos, CNC abc, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## lekimhung

> Bữa vừa em rồi có làm 1 cái mini xài cho tiện.


Nhìn cái ống màu vàng sao giống cái ụ chắn lô cốt quá, có phải bác chôm của mấy người đào đường không vậy.

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn, CNC abc

----------


## ahdvip

> Nhìn cái ống màu vàng sao giống cái ụ chắn lô cốt quá, có phải bác chôm của mấy người đào đường không vậy.


Kaka, em cũng ko rõ ở đâu ra nhưng khi chuẩn bị làm thì ông anh đi kiếm đồ, đi một hồi thấy đem về cái này thế là em xài thôi.^^^

----------


## CKD

Hôm rồi nghe đôn mấy anh công nhân cầu đường Q7 bị mất vật tư.. chắc chắc.........

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

Đi sơn lại cái ống đó đi nha advip.hehe

----------


## cnclaser

> Nhìn cái ống màu vàng sao giống cái ụ chắn lô cốt quá, có phải bác chôm của mấy người đào đường không vậy.


Haha trông giống biển báo giao thông lắm bác ạ =))

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, ông cnclaser này đào đúng cái mộ hay nhỉ

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

chế thế này thì em bán ống ế mất hihi

----------

